# Costa Brava



## neenie35 (May 29, 2017)

Hi I have been searching for a property to rent at end of june for 2weeks but am very reluctant to use ownerdirect or homeaway because of the vast scamming that seems to be happening! I got advised to try forums like this one to see if any genuine rentals if anyone can give me direction or links to owners would be much appreciated.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

neenie35 said:


> Hi I have been searching for a property to rent at end of june for 2weeks but am very reluctant to use ownerdirect or homeaway because of the vast scamming that seems to be happening! I got advised to try forums like this one to see if any genuine rentals if anyone can give me direction or links to owners would be much appreciated.


We always use www.booking.com


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> We always use www.booking.com


Yep we use this company.


----------



## neenie35 (May 29, 2017)

Thank you for replies, Ive been looking on there also..prices seem to be a little high on there for hotels for 4 of us..would love to find a private home rental with trustworthy owner. Will keep searching..just getting anxious as need to find something for end of june for full 2 weeks. Appreciate your replies x


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

neenie35 said:


> Thank you for replies, Ive been looking on there also..prices seem to be a little high on there for hotels for 4 of us..would love to find a private home rental with trustworthy owner. Will keep searching..just getting anxious as need to find something for end of june for full 2 weeks. Appreciate your replies x


The schools break up for summer holidays in Spain from about 23rd June so you will be into high season and you will find it hard to get inexpensive holiday stays. We always leave our holiday until September when the schools have gone back.


----------



## neenie35 (May 29, 2017)

Yes Im understanding this now about school hols..I assumed because uk schools break up mid/end july it might have been better for end of june. Im looking on casamundo seems good prices but again weary of paying full price online incase of scams & there isnt option to email owner through there. Flights are booked so dates are definite now..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

What about airbnb? Lots of my friends use that.

As baldilocks says, it doesn't really matter about when UK or any other country has school holidays. Here, they start mid June, so the prices rise then.


----------



## neenie35 (May 29, 2017)

Thankyou I will look there too


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

There are scams and scammers all over the internet. The scammers rely on people who look for a bargain and avoid the more established sites on the grounds of cost.

Friends of ours came to Mojacar and rented a fabulous property courtesy of AirBnb.

However, a recent scan of newspapers shows that others have been less fortunate.

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2017/may/08/conned-by-fraudster-airbnb-host
https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/286...idaymakers-conned-out-of-thousands-of-pounds/

As Sergeant Esterhaus of Hill St Blues used to say: "Hey, let's be careful out there"!


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

You can get apartments and villas on booking.com


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

https://www.vintagetravel.co.uk/ are pricey but reliable.


----------

